# Knoten für Stroft GTM



## Charly_Brown (12. März 2006)

Hallo.

Ich hab die Schnur gerade neu und komme mit den Grinner-Knoten nicht ansatzweise in Richtjng der Tragkraft! (0,25er). Ich hab schon den Tipp bekommen, dass die Wicklungen bei dem Grinner 100%ig liegen müssen, aber das klappt bei mir nicht, bzw. sieht es nicht so aus.

Welche Knoten verwendet ihr um den Wirbel an die Stroft zu bekommen?

Danke,
         Charly


----------



## Klaus S. (12. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Weltausstellungsknoten.... oder Knotlosverbinder. Ich weiß zwar wie der Weltausstellungsknoten geht, ist auch recht einfach aber erklären kann ich ihn dir nicht  

hier mal ein Link...

http://www.thaifishingguide.com/fishtechequip/techniques/knots/gm_world_fair_steps.html

hier noch paar andere Knoten....


http://www.bunganutlake.org/fishing-knots.htm


----------



## Rausreißer (12. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*



			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hab die Schnur gerade neu und komme mit den Grinner-Knoten nicht ansatzweise in Richtjng der Tragkraft! (0,25er). Ich hab schon den Tipp bekommen, dass die Wicklungen bei dem Grinner 100%ig liegen müssen, aber das klappt bei mir nicht, bzw. sieht es nicht so aus.
> 
> ...



Also, gut und auch mit klammen Fingern zu binden ist folgender Knoten:






"Seite von http://www.fischerjugend-oberpfalz.de/frames.htm"

Aber: 7-8 Windungen solten es schon sein. Vor dem Zuziehen anfeuchten,
dann hält der Knoten ca. 85% der linearen Tragkaft. 
Am besten nicht zu kurz abschneiden und eine kleine Perle mit dem Feuerzeug an das freie Ende anschmelzen.
Stroft ist recht hart und verzeiht keine Beschädigungen beim Knoten.

R.R. #h


----------



## basswalt (12. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

sehr einfach ist auch der palomar oder hawai knoten.


----------



## esox_105 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*


----------



## seatrout61 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Wie Klaus S. bereits erwähnte, nimm Knotenlosverbinder und das Problem ist für immer gelöst. 
Wenn es denn unbedingt ein richtiger Knoten sein soll, kannst du versuchen ihn mit Sekundenkleber zu sichern.


----------



## Kalex (13. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

>



Der ist es#6 #6 #6


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Das ist doch der Palomar    

Siehe auch den Link von mir... hier mal ein Unterlink 

http://www.bunganutlake.org/palomar-knot.htm


----------



## Charly_Brown (13. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Hallo mal wieder.

Und mit diesen Knoten kommt ihr auf die Tragkraft von der Stroft GTM? Also bei meiner 0,25er sollten es im optimalen Fall 6,4kg sein. 

Aber ich bin wirklich am Verzweifeln. Nachdem ich nun alle hier geposteten Knoten ausprobiert habe und mir nach mehreren Versuch auch recht sicher bin, dass ich sie gut geknottet habe bin ich nicht einmal an die 5kg gekommen. 
Dann habe ich mir noch zwei verschiedene (einen sehr feinen, einen etwas dickeren) No-Knot genommen, aber auch die sind nur knapp über 4kg gekommen.

Was mache ich falsch??


----------



## Klaus S. (13. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Nix... das liegt an der Schnur. Die Tragkraftsangaben stimmen eigentlich nie.


----------



## Kalex (14. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Nix... das liegt an der Schnur. Die Tragkraftsangaben stimmen eigentlich nie.



Genau, genau!


----------



## Charly_Brown (14. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Hhhhhmmmm, das ist traurig!

Die Stroft wird ja höher gelobt als alle anderen Schnüre. Zuvor hatte ich eine Berkley Sensi Thin Ultra. Die hielt gute 3,5kg und ist nie am Knoten gerissen. Die hat 6 Euro gekostet. 
Und jetzt darf ich feststellen, dass die Stroft, die 3x so teuer ist nicht viel mehr hält. (Mit No-Knot ~4,5kg)


Was ist an der Stroft GTM nun so toll???

Gruß,
        André


----------



## marioschreiber (14. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/stroft0.html

Als Knoten hat sich bei mir (der Stroft) der Clinch-Knoten bewährt !
Die Stroft hat unter allen Monos die ich bisher getestet habe die höchste Tragkraft ! Der Tüv-München hat das bei Teste bestätigt !


----------



## dreampike (15. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Hallo André, 

ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen in der tatsächlichen Tragkraft von geflochtenen Schnüren gemacht. Die rissen beim Liften von Getränkekisten (= variables Gewicht) frustrierend früh, in der Regel bei nicht mal der Hälfte der angegebenen Tragkraft. Und das unabhängig vom Knoten. Da man beim Fischen in der Regel den Fisch nicht aus dem Wasser hebt, ist für mich die wirkliche Tragkraft aber nicht so entscheidend. Eine 25er auf Forelle, eine 35er auf Hecht, eine 45er auf Huchen. Und als Vorfach beim Fliegenfischen darf es auch mal die 12er sein. Ob dann die 25er bei 4kg oder 6kg reißt, ist mir eigentlich egal. Eine 20er reißt auf jeden Fall eher. Also drille ich entsprechend vorsichtiger und forciere den Fisch einfach nicht so. Und da Stroft für mich die verlässlichste aller Monoschnüre ist, nehme ich die auch weiterhin, vor allem als Vorfachmaterial. 
Wolfgang


----------



## sunny (15. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

marioschreiber, du warst schneller .

Ich verwende auch den Clinchknoten#6  und hatte noch nie Probs damit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2006)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Das mit der Schnurtragkraft wird stark überbewertet. Durch Knoten und Verbinder geht erstmal irgendwie immer etwas verloren, und sei es nach einiger Zeit durch härte Knicke etc.

Dann braucht man zum Fischen und den Drill diese Tragkraft an sich nicht. Wer mal 1kg und 2kg an seine Rute-Rolle-Schnur Kombo gehängt hat und probiert hat diese zu liften (Vorsicht Bruchgefahr!), weiß wie das wirklich ist. Hatten wir schon öfter, 2kg sind schon eine ganze Menge wenn die *netto* am Haken ankommen. Richtige Großfische über 1,5m und extreme Hindernnissituationen mal ausgenommen - reicht das eigentlich schon. Man könnte also eigentlich auch mit halb so starken Schnüren angeln, würde auch meist gehen. 

Interessant sind die Reserven und vor allem die Montagealterung, denn man fischt ja meist ein paar Stunden länger und will auch nicht immer neu herummontieren. Ich bin jedenfalls mit einer Schnur mit weniger "Verkaufstragkraft" sehr zufrieden, wenn die sich eine Zeit über Stock und Stein angeln läßt und immer noch ordentlich in der Länge und in den Knoten hält. Das bekommt man erst durch Tests raus. Zusätzlich schneide ich nach einer schweren Tour mit vielen Hängern oder sofort bei gefühltem Rauhwerden (durch Steine) die vorderen 2-3 Rutenlängen ab und montiere doch neu. Dann habe ich auch immer mehr Tragkraft im Notfall als die XY-Superduper-Schnur, die länger unbeachtet montiert war. 

Und der Notfall ist eben ein Kunstköderhänger, da brauche ich dann wirklich soviel Tragkraft wie möglich um den möglichst wieder freizubekommen. Aber gerade hier zeigt sich bei Steinen auch: Die Scher- und Abriebsfestigkeit zählen. Sonst geht es einem selbst als Mono-Angler wie dem Multifil-Angler, ein lauer Puff und die Schnur ist durch an einer harten Kante, dann kommt von der hochgelobten Tragkraft auch überhaupt nix mehr rüber.

Interessant an der Stroft wie auch an der Sensi-Thin ist eben die geringe Dehnung gegenüber anderen Mono-Schnüren, das kann ein Riesenvorteil auf weite Entfernungen sein - überhaupt keine Frage. (Die hohe Streckung bringt aber auch Nachteile.) Immer noch günstiger als vergleichbare gute glatte Geflechte und unauffälliger.


----------



## yxx9 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

"Sehr gute Ergebnisse werden bei monofilen STROFT Schnüren mit dem Uniknoten (Grinnerknoten) erzielt. Wenn dieser Knoten sorgfältig gebunden und vor dem Zusammenziehen angefeuchtet wird, erreichen Sie optimale Tragkräfte, die bis zu 100% der linearen Tragkräfte betragen können."

http://www.stroft.de/faq_120115.html

Die Anleitung: 
http://www.stroft.de/knotenbuch_angler/files/knotenbooklet_blinker_2009_100dpi.pdf


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knoten für Stroft GTM*

Ich mach nur den San Diego Jam-Knoten. Also ein reverse-Clinch. Der geht eigentlich auch ganz easy.


----------

